# Capture Gerät wird von irgend einem Prgramm verwendet, aber von welchem?



## Pielo (16. März 2013)

Tagchen,

ich wollte meine alten VHS Aufnahmen digitalisieren. Nach einer langen Suche nach einem geeignetem Programm bin ich gestern endlich fündig geworden. Aufnahme von Bild und Ton hat prima geklappt.

Ich habe daraufhin alle Programme die mir nicht so zugesagt haben über die Systemsteuerung deinstalliert. Als ich dann vorhin anfangen wollte die Videos zu überspielen sagen mir alle Programme (3 Stück) die ich noch auf dem PC habe "Fail in starting capture device!" oder "...Stellen sie sicher dass das Gerät ordnungsgemäß installiert ist und derzeit von keinem anderen Programm verwendet wird...". Was kann das sein das jetzt auf einmal nix mehr funkt? Soll das an den deinstallierten Programmen von gestern Abend liegen? Habe Treiber schon neu installiert und den ccCleaner auch schon drüber laufen lassen. Im Autostart ist auch nix mehr, was mit Aufnahmesoftware zu tun haben könnte.


Ich verwende 

Win 7 (64Bit)
LogiLink USB2.0 Audio-Video Grabber
FlyTV Platinium 33/35 TV-Karte (wird aber nicht verwendet, wird aber seit heute auch von keinem Programm mehr erkannt)

Kann ich irgendwie rausbekommen ob irgendwelche Konflikte o.ä. vorhanden sind? Oder was könnte ich noch tun****


***lg Pielo***


Edit: Ich sehe gerade das es mit VirtualDub funktioniert. Leider ist hier die Qualli nicht so berauschend wie bei "WinAVI Video Capture" oder "Windows Movie Maker" bzw ich bekomme es nicht richtig eingestellt. Immerwieder große Pixel.


----------

